# Volunteer Firefighter training starting, but just got merit listed.



## Alderson (3 Mar 2015)

Alright, so to sum it up -

I applied for the Military just over 2 years ago, and was just Merit listed this week for Reg force.

About a year ago I applied for a Volunteer Firefighter position, just for something to do while I wait for the Military since my application process has taken a long time. 

Well, I've done all my testing/exams for the Volunteer Firefighter position and my 8 month training program for it is starting March 24th. 


I'm curious as to what others would do in my situation. Should I cancel my slot in the Firefighter training, since (I assume) that I'll receive a job offer soon, based off of how quick I've seen others being hired on.

Or should I stick with the Firefighter training as there's really no set date on when I could/will receive a job offer for the Military?


----------



## Fishbone Jones (3 Mar 2015)

These are the type of decisions you have to make for yourself. It's your life,you decide.


----------



## cryco (3 Mar 2015)

What do you see yourself doing long term?
If you pursue fire fighting and realize you don't like it, would you want to go back to trying to be infantry? What will the process be like?
What about the other way around? Should you get the call, you swear in, go through training and eventually realize you don't like it, can you go back to volunteering?
How easy would that be? 
Whatever you decide, make sure you give 100%.


----------



## mariomike (3 Mar 2015)

Alderson said:
			
		

> Well, I've done all my testing/exams for the Volunteer Firefighter position and my 8 month training program for it is starting March 24th.



If you don't mind me asking, is this something that could lead to a career?


----------



## Alderson (3 Mar 2015)

mariomike said:
			
		

> If you don't mind me asking, is this something that could lead to a career?



No, it's not. It's more or less something for me to occupy my time and another thing to add to the resume.

The Military is what I wish to do as a career, but it never hurts to have something like Volunteer Firefighter on your resume when applying to jobs. (If I ever decide I want to do something different)


----------



## PuckChaser (3 Mar 2015)

I wouldn't quit until you have a firm date for BMQ. Who knows? You could finish your training, and transfer to another volunteer department once you're at your first posting. Plenty of CAF members are volunteer firefighters as well.


----------



## runormal (4 Mar 2015)

What are the risks/implications of quitting the course early? Do you owe time? Money? Etc.


----------



## Alderson (4 Mar 2015)

runormal said:
			
		

> What are the risks/implications of quitting the course early? Do you owe time? Money? Etc.



The only thing that applying for the Volunteer Firefighter position has cost me was a background check which was about $35. 
I can reapply at any time, I just have to go through the fitness test, medical, and interview over again if I choose to cancel my offer right now. 
Which isn't that big of a deal.


----------



## jwtg (4 Mar 2015)

Obviously, what follows here is personal advice based on my experience.

Live your life until you're told you're getting a new life.  So, stick with the volunteer firefighter training until you sign the dotted line.  Budget cuts, a change in your medical category, increased competition, and a million other things could still get in the way of you getting a job offer (obviously, hopefully none of those things happen...), but nothing is certain until its signed.

If/when you get an offer from the CF, quit what you're doing and go.

You have to take care of #1, and you've earned your sport on volunteer firefighter training; you may also earn a spot in the CF, at which case you make your decision (seems like an easy one...) and act on it.


----------



## Lost_Soul (17 Mar 2015)

I would suggest going through the Firefighting course.  Sometime down the line you must decide the military isn't for you or that you'd rather be a firefighter.    You never know.   Plus, if they accept you, for the most part they'll probably wait for you to finish your course.


----------



## hyung7423 (17 Mar 2015)

I was merit listed last Fall and I got a job offer last week. Are you required to attend the whole training once you start? If not, I suggest you just go ahead and continue. Or even better, find a volunteer opportunity that doesn't require months of training. There is RCMP community policing if you are interested. Hospitals has volunteer opportunities. I've been volunteering while I was merit listed. For me, it was an opportunity to learn other things in life.


----------



## pbi (18 Mar 2015)

Alderson said:
			
		

> ...I'm curious as to what others would do in my situation. Should I cancel my slot in the Firefighter training, since (I assume) that I'll receive a job offer soon, based off of how quick I've seen others being hired on.
> 
> Or should I stick with the Firefighter training as there's really no set date on when I could/will receive a job offer for the Military?



Stick with the VFF training as long as you can. As another poster indicated, many (if not most...) CAF bases are located in communities with VFDs. All VFDs are always looking for new members, and most (at least in my experience) will value a military person with at least some VFF training over somebody with nothing. Being a VFF isn't a "career", anyway, although it demands quite a but of time and dedication.
The two aren't mutually exclusive.


----------



## InBound (15 May 2015)

That's a decision you'll have to make. Personally, I'd continue with the VFF and take it as far as you can until you hear back about BMQ. If you want some advice the VFF is money in the bank so to speak, as long as you keep a good reference and can benefit from the experience in your career, why not stick with it? Especially while you're waiting around for the BMQ? Couldn't hurt, and you can tell future employers "hey, I started the 8 month program for VFF" and if you finish it before BMQ, great, if not, cancel and head to BMQ knowing that you have that under your belt for future reference to put you ahead of the competition. Just what I'd do, but again that's a decision you'll have to make.


----------

